# Suspension Woes



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

I just bought my 2002 Maxima SE MT6 about a month ago with ~20k miles. As part of the deal, I had the dealer change the oil and perform an alignment. When I got it back, everything seemed fine, of course I wasn't expecting anything to be wrong. However, after about 2 weeks of driving, I began noticing a very odd feeling in the steering wheel going over small bumps (i.e. railroad tracks, small potholes, patched road, etc.).

It felt as if there was a ticking or knocking in the steering. It was hard to notice and did not show up all the time, so I contributed it to the road for the time being. Well, I noticed a definite problem a little over a week ago when I drove over set of very uneven railroad tracks. After paying specific attention to the problem, it seems to only happen on small, choppy bumps not large or smooth ones, and only while driving straight. Speed does not seem to be a factor, and it will not manifest itself while making a turn greater than 45 degrees. I also noticed that if I quickly moved the steering wheel side-to-side while stopped or at 30+ mph, it would have the same knocking feeling when the center of the steering wheel passed dead center of the column. This is not a blatant knock nor is it audible (at least over ambient noise), but it is quite annoying. The only thing that I have left to look at is to try to test drive another 2002 Maxima to get a comparison.

The one thing I am trying to find out from y'all is, with these symptoms what areas should I focus on or direct the mechanics to focus on? I have already taken it in to the dealership once and they did a decent scan of the front suspension and braking components with no visible signs of problems, so I need to point them somewhere else. I understand the suspension of my other car very clearly, but I am completely lost here, so extra explanation is preferred. I do appreciate any and all comments, and I thank you for your time.


----------



## DBhansen (Oct 7, 2005)

*Me Too*

I am having a similar problem with my 2000 Maxima. I put on new tires and had the front end aligned, but I still get the vibration in the steering wheel (only when the car is moving). Have you had any luck solving it on your 2002?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

DBhansen, 

What sort of vibrating? Pulsating sensation with an audible noise? Or just a light shimmy? Provide us more details and someone may be able to help ya out. 

I've gotten the vibration as a result of uneven tread wear and it went away after a tire rotation, but it could also be the result of wheel bearings that are bad.

Check your wheel bearings and tie rod ends. Jack the car up, grab the top and bottom of the tire and try to wiggle it, if there is excessive play, ya probably have bad bearings. If ya grab left and right and wiggle (like you're trying to turn the wheel) and there is excessive play then its the tie rod ends.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

96BeaSSt said:


> It felt as if there was a ticking or knocking in the steering. It was hard to notice and did not show up all the time, so I contributed it to the road for the time being. Well, I noticed a definite problem a little over a week ago when I drove over set of very uneven railroad tracks. After paying specific attention to the problem, it seems to only happen on small, choppy bumps not large or smooth ones, and only while driving straight. Speed does not seem to be a factor, and it will not manifest itself while making a turn greater than 45 degrees. I also noticed that if I quickly moved the steering wheel side-to-side while stopped or at 30+ mph, it would have the same knocking feeling when the center of the steering wheel passed dead center of the column. This is not a blatant knock nor is it audible (at least over ambient noise), but it is quite annoying. The only thing that I have left to look at is to try to test drive another 2002 Maxima to get a comparison.


Sounds similar to this: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=413193

Too bad no one has offered any helpful info just yet.


----------



## DBhansen (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. There is no audle noise, just a pulsing in the steering wheel when the car is moving. It is more noticible on some roads more than others. I will check the wheel bearings and tie rod ends. I am beginning to suspect the tie rods, because the wheel tends to pull to one side or the other when I go over uneven pavement or railroad tracks.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

DBhansen said:


> Thanks for your reply. There is no audle noise, just a pulsing in the steering wheel when the car is moving. It is more noticible on some roads more than others. I will check the wheel bearings and tie rod ends. I am beginning to suspect the tie rods, because the wheel tends to pull to one side or the other when I go over uneven pavement or railroad tracks.


No problem.... hope ya get things sorted out.


----------

